# Temporalsätze mit "Wenn"



## Vilaplana

Hola a todos,
hoy se me ha planteado una duda en cuanto a las Temporalsätze con "Wenn" y es la siguiente:

*Wenn* ich das Stipendium bekomme, werde ich mir zuerst ein Fahrrad kaufen.

Creo que también se podría decir:

*Ob* ich das Stipendium bekomme, werde ich mir zuerst ein Fahrrad  kaufen.

Ésta última no me suena nada bien, pero ambas son Konditionalsätze y creo que se pude sustituir "wenn" por "ob".

¿Puede ser la primera fraseTemporalsatz y Konditionalsatz a la vez?

Gracias.


----------



## kunvla

Hola:*

Wenn *ich das Stipendium bekomme, werde ich mir zuerst ein Fahrrad kaufen.

1. *Cuando* reciba la beca, voy a comprarme una bicicleta.
2. *Si* recibo la beca, primero compraré una bicicleta.*

Ob* ich das Stipendium bekomme, bleibt offen.
¿*Si* recibo la beca? No lo sé (No sé *si* recibo la beca).

*si*
6. conj. anunciativa Introduce oraciones subordinadas sustantivas interrogativas indirectas totales:_te pregunto si te vienes de excursión o no.
_http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/si *

ob* 
1. _leitet einen indir. Fragesatz ein, der Ungewißheit oder Zweifel ausdrückt_ ⇓ ich weiß nicht, ob er krank ist es ist noch unsicher, ob sie die Arbeit übernehmen wird seine plötzliche Frage, ob er abreisen könne, hatte keiner erwartet ob ich doch lieber zu Hause bleibe? ob wir es schaffen? 
http://www.dwds.de/?qu=ob&view=1

Saludos,


----------



## Geviert

Kunvla dixit.

...y quien al contrario hiciere, sea siempre bienvenido y no querido, hasta lo incomprendido, amén.


----------



## Bahiano

Vilaplana said:


> (...) *Wenn* ich das Stipendium bekomme, werde ich mir zuerst ein Fahrrad kaufen. (...)
> ¿Puede ser la primera fraseTemporalsatz y Konditionalsatz a la vez?



Sí, "wenn" puede se usar para Temporal- y/o para Konditionalsätze:
- *Wenn/Sobald* ich das Stipendium bekomme, werde ich mir zuerst ein Fahrrad kaufen. --> Temporalsatz
- *Wenn/Falls* ich das Stipendium bekomme, werde ich mir zuerst ein Fahrrad kaufen. --> Konditionalsatz


----------



## Vilaplana

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. Me han sido de gran ayuda.


----------



## Geviert

> Sí, "wenn" se puede usar...


----------

